# Heard strong heartbeat.. But measuring small..?



## rayraykay

Hi! I was wondering if anyone has had a similar experience..

Today I went in for my 7 week reassurance scan. Following a loss in November, my doctor knew I'd wanna see her before the standard 4 weeks after my first scan which showed me at about 5 or 5 1/2 weeks along. This time around we heard and saw the heartbeat. It was everything I had dreamed of, pumping away at 134 BPM. My only concern is that it's measuring at 6 weeks 5 days when I should be around 7 weeks and 2 or 3 days. My doctor assured me many times it was totally okay and as long as its within 6 days it's fine and normal. I did ovulate late in my cycle and she said that has something to do with it. I just wanted to see if anyone has had this happen and everything turn out alright. She said over and over it was okay and this appointment went wonderfully- but I'd love to know if others have had similar experiences.

Thank you and a healthy happy nine months to all!!!! :hugs:


----------



## kassiaethne

At my 7 weeks i was measuring 6 weeks 4 days heart rate 154, then at the 8 weeks I was measuring 7 weeks 2 days heart rate 160. Then at my 13 weeks 5 day scan I was 13 weeks 3 days heart rate 164. My current check up he wasnt measured but the heart rate is now 170 and he's been playing catch up alot now. Mine was just a slow starter. Now hes finally almost at my original dating pre scans (i know when he was concieved because we only dtded once) 

so dont feel to worried. It also has alot to do with the sonographer and the babys position. And that small they are less accurate. Mine had a whole week behind in the beginning. Now only 3 days off.


----------



## rayraykay

Thank you so much. I appreciate it!!


----------



## Clo

In my last pregnancy my son measured a week behind at 2 early scans so my consultant put my 12 week scan a back aweek, even though I was sure of my dates. Got to my 12 week scan and baby measured 13+3, bang on with my original dates! He is now acheeky 2 year old lol. 

This time round I went for a scan at 8+2 and baby measured 7+2 but i'm not worried as it will probably just catch up like last time x


----------



## Moom7900

It can also depend on when baby implants as well as ovulation date :) and every mm is a day at this point so there can certainly be errors! Your measurements sound fine, and nothing to worry about, especially when you've heard such a lovely hb!

Congrats! XxxxxX


----------



## rayraykay

Thank you so much ladies. You have reassured me and made me feel so much better! Now I can just be happy!!!


----------



## aimze

Ray ray did baby catch up ok?

I'm in the same situ...baby measured 5mm around 6weeks an I should have been just over 7 weeks....I did ivf so dates bang on xx


----------



## sugarpuff

aimze said:


> Ray ray did baby catch up ok?
> 
> I'm in the same situ...baby measured 5mm around 6weeks an I should have been just over 7 weeks....I did ivf so dates bang on xx

With my daughter I was having follicle tracking and had a trigger shot and had proven ovulation, at my early scan I should have been 7+2 but only measured 5mm(abdominal, with heartbeat). The dating scan showed that my original dates were correct.

Similarly in my current pregnancy I should have been 6+4 at my early scan but again only measured 5mm, scan last week showed that I was actually 2 days ahead of my own dates so should have been 6+6 at my early scan.

I really wouldn't worry if I were you :hugs:


----------



## aimze

Sugar puff THANK you! Your reply has made me cry!

I'm back in on Tuesday having another one an then I'm going to refuse all other scans till 12weeks...research has shown me that embreyos grow at different rates and because there isn't a lot of early ones I think it's hopefully worried me unnessersarily...

Thank you again...xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ultrasounds can be off a week in either direction! They also may not have had the measure right on crown to rump exactly..u will see ur dates change all the time, but just go by the one they originally give u!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sorry didnt realize this was an old thread :)


----------



## JessPape

& weeks is really to early to worry about measurements, all babies grow differently, at different speeds. No one knows the exact date of implantation too.


----------



## aimze

Thanks ladies....I will update tomorrow after my scan :-/ x


----------



## Moom7900

Good luck aimze!!! :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## sugarpuff

Good luck tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## JodeRM86

I measured around a week behind at my 7 week scan! He soon caught up at the next scan xx


----------



## hans2009

I haven't went back for my 2nd appointment yet but my first one was done 1 1/2 weeks ago. According to my period I should have been 7 weeks at that time but due to my periods being irregular the Doctor estimated me at only 5 weeks 2 days. You may not have ovulated "normally" and may not be as far along as initially thought.

Good luck!! and listen to your doctor :)


----------



## dan-o

Just spotted this and wanted to say exactly this happened with both of my boys! 
By my 12w scans they both measured ahead!


----------



## aimze

Hans I had ivf so know exactly when my eggs fertilised...

Dan great to see you outside of the molar forum... congrats on recent bundle! 

Thanks for your kind words ladies, I'm feeling nervous! X


----------



## pinkpassion

Unfortunately for me the outcome was not great, I measured 6 weeks 3 days with a super strong heartbeat but I knew exactly when I ovulated and implanted and I should have been 7 weeks 1 day.. Went back at 9 weeks 1 day and baby had stopped growing and no heartbeat a few days before this.. After our baby measured small the first scan I scoured the internet, I was looking for all good news, but really only found scary stuff with just a few positive stories here and there, so not to scare you but it can go both ways! My doctor wasn't concerned at all, just said I must have my days wrong.. but I just knew something wasn't right!! This time I will not be having an early scan because of the anxiety it caused last time! I will just wait and see!! Good luck and keep updated!! I wish the very best for you and your bean!! I would never wish what we went through on anyone, it's only been 7 weeks and it has been the hardest 7 weeks ever!!!


----------



## aimze

Thanks pink...I've read a total mixed review....your right it seems to be an equal split..

Honestly, I think I've already said goodbye and I think my little one passed on Saturday....no bleeding or anything but just a feeling...

Putting it this way....I will be more surprised to see a heartbeat than to not see one. Can only live in hope as this pregnancy was our last chance at 26 to have children. 

Just one sleep to get through an I'm there....

So sorry for your loss pink, I lost my last pregnancy at 8 weeks exactly this time last year so feel your pain, July is not a happy month. 

Xx


----------



## dan-o

I have absolutely everything crossed for you for tomorrow hun. Xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Best of luck for your scan Aimze :hugs: I hope that everything's ok xx


I've been in a similar situation and its horrible.


----------



## Kittycat155

I just miscarried and was off by few weeks. Strong heartbeat but struck me as to strong considering I was 7 weeks from measurment and HB was 180. Went this past thursday to ER to find baby was then 9w but gone, I had lost nipple/boob pain and Ms at least week prior. I know the feeling that baby is gone. I just could not bond anymore.

I just passed baby this am. I REALLY hope this is not your case. There are some cases where it is just a small baby or it catches up(mine did catch up as went from 7-9 in a week or less-who knows how off first US tech was in measuring though

Make sure to get a US photo either way.


----------



## rayraykay

Thank you for all the lovely replies. I really appreciate the support- this website is fabulous. Kittycat I am deeply sorry for your loss. I had a miscarriage in November with my first pregnancy and was absolutely devastated. I can't tell you anything that will take away the pain but I can offer hope. I got my BFP April 6th and have had a healthy pregnancy so far, I'm almost 18 weeks now. 

Sending everyone love. Thank you again for the answers.


----------



## aimze

Thanks for popping back raykay...im hoping my scan today went well like your x


----------



## aimze

No heartbeat today...can't believe happened again x


----------



## sugarpuff

Oh I'm so sorry aimze :cry: you've been through so much, I really thought that you'd be okay :(


----------



## rayraykay

Aimze I'm so so sorry for your loss. 

Pink I'm also so sorry for yours. 

All I can offer you is love, support and hope that you will get your rainbow babies someday. But for now, I hope your family, friends and partner are loving and supportive. xoxoxo


----------



## twinmummy06

:hugs: I'm so sorry aimze :cry:


----------



## Sib4Owen

Hi ladies! Not sure if anyone is on this thread anymore, but I needed to vent. I went for my second ultrasound today, I'm 7 weeks 2 days. I have a history of MC so they are doing scans every week through September. Last week, baby measured 6 weeks, which was only 2 days behind. This week the baby doubled in size, but was still only 6w3d, when I am 7w2d. Heartbeat was strong, up from 88 last week to 136 this week. Sac is small at 5w2d, which is the same as last month. I am really freaking out! My first MC was at 12 weeks, but the heart actually stopped at just past 8 weeks, which makes next weeks US all the more stressful. I'm not sure what to make of this! My doc says all is well and just focus on the increased heartbeat and the fact that the baby is growing, but of course I am worrying about everything else. How on earth will I last until next week and God forbid if something bad happens, how am I going to get through it again. This is it for us. If this doesn't work out, I'm done...so it makes this pregnancy all the more important!


----------



## Sib4Owen

.


----------



## rayraykay

Hi Sib!

First of all I am so sorry this is happening! It's great the baby is growing and that there's an increasing heartbeat. That is good news. My baby measured behind until our 13 week appointment, ever since then she's been on time. Sometimes, babies just start out slow and catch up later, or they had your dates wrong and the baby is really measuring just fine. I would definitely go with what your doctor is saying and just try to be grateful for the progress and increased heart rate. That is ALL good news. Please let me know how it goes, I will be thinking of you!


----------



## Sib4Owen

Thanks rayray! I've been online like crazy and surprisingly this time, I've found mostly good news. It seems they really shouldn't use size to date the baby until 8-12 weeks. Makes me feel a bit better. Thanks again! I'll definitely keep you posted.


----------



## twinmummy06

I hope everything works out Sib4Owen :hugs:


It's really hard being in limbo land with nothing you can do but wait. I learnt to hope for the best, but prepare for the worst.


----------



## klysgrl27

Im measuring a week behind from my lmp dr said not to worry and the heartbeat was strong. Next appt is sept 26th I can't wait. Hope you have a happy healthy 9 months!!


----------



## Sib4Owen

Thanks Klys! It seems measuring small this early is actually common. My next scan is Wednesday. I'm getting weekly scans due to my history of miscarriage, which is also why I'm freaking out. Wishing you the best!


----------



## baby25102011

Hope all goes well Sib :flower:


----------



## naria

rayraykay said:


> Hi! I was wondering if anyone has had a similar experience..
> 
> Today I went in for my 7 week reassurance scan. Following a loss in November, my doctor knew I'd wanna see her before the standard 4 weeks after my first scan which showed me at about 5 or 5 1/2 weeks along. This time around we heard and saw the heartbeat. It was everything I had dreamed of, pumping away at 134 BPM. My only concern is that it's measuring at 6 weeks 5 days when I should be around 7 weeks and 2 or 3 days. My doctor assured me many times it was totally okay and as long as its within 6 days it's fine and normal. I did ovulate late in my cycle and she said that has something to do with it. I just wanted to see if anyone has had this happen and everything turn out alright. She said over and over it was okay and this appointment went wonderfully- but I'd love to know if others have had similar experiences.
> 
> Thank you and a healthy happy nine months to all!!!! :hugs:

Its perfect my boy measured 6w2d at 7 week scan by 12 hed caught up and then was born 10 days early weight 6lb6


----------



## Sib4Owen

Hi Everyone! Had my scan yesterday. Baby is fine. Doc said there is appropriate growth so he's not worried. Still measuring small, but I think it made up a day. I was 8w2d and baby measures 7w4d. Heartbeat was 182, last week was 136. So I'm feeling better for sure! Next scan on Wednesday, which should be my last weekly scan. My appointment is with the actual doc and I believe he is releasing me to my regular OB. Fingers crossed! The nausea has set it...everyone tells me it's a good sign (I was sick with my son as well), so I'm just hoping they are right! Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------

